# Chicken my way TNT



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2011)

I make a fried chicken that several friends and my family ask for often during the summer. It's good room temp, Hot or right out of the fridg. First you get 2-3 large cookie sheets with rimmed sides. Cut as many as 20  or 30 pieces of fresh rosemary. the pieces of rosemary should be about 2-3 inches long. Now you put the rosemary down on a cookie sheet, sprinkle on salt, then garlic powder, now onion powder. Your cookie sheet should have some of each powder and salt all over it.  Start frying that chicken and as it gets nice and brown put it on your cookie sheet when sheet is full, open a bottle of white wine ( i use Pino Grigio) sprinkle some wine on each piece of chicken done drown the chicken just sprinkle lightly.  repeat with the salt, onion and garlic powder top each piece of chicken with a thin pat of butter, put in a 300 oven and cook 20 min  check a leg of theigh cut to bone  to make sure we have done chicken. then dive in and enjoy. Great with pasta and pesto topped with fresh chopped tomatoes and hot Italian  or French bread.
A glass of cold wine tastes pretty good with this.
kadesma


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Kades!!  That chicken sounds delicious and easy!!


----------



## chopper (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds great!  When should we be there.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Kades!!  That chicken sounds delicious and easy!!


We love it hope you do as well Kay.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2011)

chopper said:


> Sounds great!  When should we be there.


How about Sat at 6PM will be looking for you.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a question Kades.  Do you coat the chicken with anything, or just brown it in the skillet with seasonings before adding it to the pans?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I have a question Kades.  Do you coat the chicken with anything, or just brown it in the skillet with seasonings before adding it to the pans?


I don't bother with flour and such I don't even season there is plenty on the bake pan on it's bottom and the top of the chicken  then adding wine it takes care of it.Just brown in hot veggie oil in skillet.
kades


----------



## pdswife (Aug 26, 2011)

Your recipes STILL sound GREAT!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2011)

pdswife said:


> Your recipes STILL sound GREAT!


Thank you sweetie. How have you been? So good to see you here.
kades


----------



## arimidd (Dec 8, 2013)

This is one of my absolute favorite things my mom made!! I will promise to try and make it myself now. I love you, my sweet mama!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 8, 2013)

arimidd said:


> This is one of my absolute favorite things my mom made!! I will promise to try and make it myself now. I love you, my sweet mama!!



That fry/roast technique is what I use, but with a light flour coating.  And I never use liquid.  But either way, the chicken is so juicy, it will squirt you.  Know that I am not trying to steer you away from your mother's wonderful chicken recipe, as it is just that, and besides, making it is a way to honor your mother.  I do the same with some of my parent's recipes as well.  I am only giving you more options.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## arimidd (Dec 8, 2013)

Any advice is greatly appreciated. As I have mentioned before, I did not inherit my mom's wonderful cooking gene!!


----------

